# Mon Imac G4 ne s'allume plus



## fredo64 (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
mon Imac G4 ne s'allume plus, c'est à dire j'ai beau enfoncer le bouton marche/arrêt, il n'y a rien.
De quoi cela peut-il provenir ???
merci bcp


----------



## iMacounet (4 Décembre 2010)

fredo64 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> mon Imac G4 ne s'allume plus, c'est à dire j'ai beau enfoncer le bouton marche/arrêt, il n'y a rien.
> De quoi cela peut-il provenir ???
> merci bcp


L'alimentation ... 

Essaye une autre prise ?


----------



## fredo64 (4 Décembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> L'alimentation ...
> 
> Essaye une autre prise ?


 
c'est ce que j'ai vérifié en premier lieu mais non il y a du courant !!


----------

